# what to do next?



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, so about 6 months ago I bought a CF hood for my b14. It came with a coupple of cracks in it. Well after fighting with the insurance claim at DHL it was finally approved after being denied the 1st time (they shipped it incorrectly I dont' see where they had the right to deny it in the 1st place)

Now the problem, I don't need the b14 hood anymore, but the company I bought it off of said he would give me credit, so I can get something for the new spec. Question is what to get?

Here is a list of mods already done to the car:
Engine 
-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) 
-Hondata Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-Denso Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system 
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap 
-Composite Creations carbon fiber engine cover 
-custom front strut tower bar 
-custom fuse box covers 

Exterior and Suspension 
-Full Cobalt Blue color change (car was originally black) 
-19" Racing Hart GT-5 
-Toyo Proxes4 215/35/19 
-Tein full coilovers 
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-powdercoated calipers 
-Composite Creations vented carbon fiber hood 
-Composite Creations World Challenge carbon fiber kit 
-VIS carbon fiber trunk lid 
-custom STI style carbon fiber spoiler 
-custom carbon fiber fuel door 
-Webasto oversized sunroof 

Interior 
-Sparco Torino racing seats 
-Sparco clubman 3-point harnesses 
-Sparco Grip Pedals 
-Custom fiberglass gauge pod 
-Custom re-upholster back seats in Sparco Red
-Custom re-upholster door inserts in Sparco Red 
-Custom painted trim 
-TWM weighted billet shift knob 
-Nismo switch cigarette lighter 
-Faze Gauge gauges set in carbon fiber
-Indaglow reverse gauges 

Audio 
-Alpine 7893 CD/MP3 Player 
-JBL P650C 6.5 components 
-JBL P652 6.5 coax 
-JBL P1220 -12" subwoofer 
-JBL P80.4 -4 channel 
-JBL P180.2 -2 channel 
-Monster Cable wiring 
-Monster Cable distribution
-Custom fiberglass/ lexan enclosure 
-Custom fiberglass rear deck lid


I'm thinking maybe some fenders that flow with the hood and kit if I can find some that do.

Lightened flywheel is a possibility.

I've also consered getting a smaller/cheaper set of wheels and tires for the winter.

Someone also suggested a roll cage.

What do you all think would be best? IF I get something more expensive then what I paid for my hood, I can throw in the extra to get it done. its just the ideas are a little short.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't waste the $$ on the roll cage.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> don't waste the $$ on the roll cage.


I thought so too, however having the 3 pt harnesses if I flip I'm done for.




ps, that post was my 1000 :cheers:


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you have any pics of your ride??


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Dood....you dont have any more mods to do LOL
The best I can think of is a port and polish and maybe solid motor mounts if you can stand the vibration. Maybe a Fidenza flywheel and an aftermarket clutch?


----------



## jr01sr (Apr 7, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> ok, so about 6 months ago I bought a CF hood for my b14. It came with a coupple of cracks in it. Well after fighting with the insurance claim at DHL it was finally approved after being denied the 1st time (they shipped it incorrectly I dont' see where they had the right to deny it in the 1st place)
> 
> Now the problem, I don't need the b14 hood anymore, but the company I bought it off of said he would give me credit, so I can get something for the new spec. Question is what to get?
> 
> ...


Hey well u can still do piston job and port and polish isnt the best way to go theres this other process which works better its definatly the way to go ive go to ask my friend what its called ill tell you about it later.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what you do is basically dependent on what your future mods are going to be.......


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Dood....you dont have any more mods to do LOL
> The best I can think of is a port and polish and maybe solid motor mounts if you can stand the vibration. Maybe a Fidenza flywheel and an aftermarket clutch?


obviouslly you didn't read what I wrote. I have 400$ credit because of the hood I bought for the b14. So if I don't do any more mods, I loose that money.

Lightened flywheel is about the best I can think of, I havn't seen any fenders that look good, which was another thing I thought about. Clutch might also work out, but I'll have to see.

oh and I can't do a port and polish b/c the company is 2000 miles away, it has to be a part that can be shipped.

not much other then driving planed on the future, chimmike

jr01sr I have pics on my CD site, just click the link. Site isn't done yet, but alot on there already.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

deffinatly get a fidenza flywheel homie.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why not post in the classifieds and see if someone will buy it for $400? then you can just keep the cash. (local pick up obviosly)

your other sentra was an auto right? i wouldnt suggest a light flywheel untill your really good at stick. hill starts are alot harder.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> why not post in the classifieds and see if someone will buy it for $400? then you can just keep the cash. (local pick up obviosly)
> 
> your other sentra was an auto right? i wouldnt suggest a light flywheel untill your really good at stick. hill starts are alot harder.



The hood came cracked. and while all the crap was going through trying to get the insurance claim to go through (6 months!) I got the car. So instead of him sending me a new hood, I'm gonna get something else.

yes the b14 was a gayamatic however I have driven a manual before. Actully the 1st car I ever drove was a geo storm 5 speed.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> The hood came cracked. and while all the crap was going through trying to get the insurance claim to go through (6 months!) I got the car. So instead of him sending me a new hood, I'm gonna get something else.
> 
> yes the b14 was a gayamatic however I have driven a manual before. Actully the 1st car I ever drove was a geo storm 5 speed.


ok, what ever you want to do. i know all about you selling your other car, what im saying is why not just sell the hood on sr20forum for local pick up at $400. then you are not forced to buy anything from that company and you will have a greater selection < aka anything for $400 from any store)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok, what ever you want to do. i know all about you selling your other car, what im saying is why not just sell the hood on sr20forum for local pick up at $400. then you are not forced to buy anything from that company and you will have a greater selection < aka anything for $400 from any store)


OK your not getting it, I have a broken hood at my house. I have $400 credit at this store. I have to get something from there. I have a broken b14 C/F hood that I will also try to sell if they do not want this hood back for whatever I can get for it.

With what your saying, I would order a b14 hood, then turn around and try to sell it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i thought you were saying they sent you a new hood that isnt cracked. ok, sorry. if a mod cares to delete those posts feel free. :balls: 

p.s. what happend to our dumbass smilie?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i thought you were saying they sent you a new hood that isnt cracked. ok, sorry. if a mod cares to delete those posts feel free. :balls:
> 
> p.s. what happend to our dumbass smilie?


eh, just sit and bust your balls for a bit.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> obviouslly you didn't read what I wrote. I have 400$ credit because of the hood I bought for the b14. So if I don't do any more mods, I loose that money.
> 
> Lightened flywheel is about the best I can think of, I havn't seen any fenders that look good, which was another thing I thought about. Clutch might also work out, but I'll have to see.
> 
> ...


I read it dude but if you have a car that is already perfectly done, there isnt much else to be done. Those are my best suggestions; I think that car is the prime example of a Spec V. I'de be sure to keep a good alarm system running tho, wouldnt want any dousche to spoil it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I read it dude but if you have a car that is already perfectly done, there isnt much else to be done. Those are my best suggestions; I think that car is the prime example of a Spec V. I'de be sure to keep a good alarm system running tho, wouldnt want any dousche to spoil it.


not a bad idea, how is the stock alarm on it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> not a bad idea, how is the stock alarm on it?


Well your car may be different as the Specs do have some differences from the SE-R, but my alarm consists of a monkey honking the horn when someone tries to break in. If the monkey calls in sick, I'm SOL.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Well your car may be different as the Specs do have some differences from the SE-R, but my alarm consists of a monkey honking the horn when someone tries to break in. If the monkey calls in sick, I'm SOL.



hmmm, something to look into. There is alot of crap in the car. I may also see if I can get one of those crazy things that have the alarm and remote start and all the extra crap. with it.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i would take out the system, and sell it, then you would have more money, and you could put that money into some better parts, not sure what, since you practically have everything that i could ever want on a car.. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I wouldn't remove anything in that car because countless dollars were put into every minute detail.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I wouldn't remove anything in that car because countless dollars were put into every minute detail.


yes, and removing the system isn't a very good idea.

The sub box is covered with the same sparco inserts that are on the seats, armrest and shift boot.

Also the SQ is out of this world. My ears would bleed before it ever distorted.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

oh oh, how about dropping in a Koyo Radiator? And maybe the CoolFex hoses to go with it?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Are you looking for significant things, or possibly everything they make for the spec? Heh

Lightened Flywheel
The Koyo Radiatior (you mentioned it)
the hoses (you mentioned it)
Eyelids (on your site)
Greddy Air diversion Panel
Why dont you have any tint?
Aftermarket steering wheel
All the nismo suspension parts/bars
Suade Hoodliner
Internal Engine Work (mucho money)
Ferrea Valvetrain
black out lights (you said removing orange from lights)

I dont know what else, thats all I could think of if you want to like customize everything. 

How much was it to remove the side moldings? I have been thinking of doing that. 

That is one awesome looking car man.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I would personally just get a refund dude. Get used to your car....maybe save up for a turbo kit.

But really, that is a complete car, lol.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I would personally just get a refund dude. Get used to your car....maybe save up for a turbo kit.
> 
> But really, that is a complete car, lol.


yes it is complete, I want to keep the engine N/A though.


I'm sure he can get something that I want, I've got a pretty decent list of things I would like to do.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

i saw your pics on the site. . . the painted calipers are nice, but ---> you could always up-grade the brake system. I see that you have slotted rotors on there already but it's not cutting it. . . those 19' wheels make the brakes look soooooo small! just a suggestion


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> i saw your pics on the site. . . the painted calipers are nice, but ---> you could always up-grade the brake system. I see that you have slotted rotors on there already but it's not cutting it. . . those 19' wheels make the brakes look soooooo small! just a suggestion


Werd to that!
Stoptech Caliper Upgrade!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Werd to that!
> Stoptech Caliper Upgrade!


I thought about that, but its just a DD, so I'm not sure if I'm gonna worry about that or not, however it has been considered.


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

get the 05 taillights that would look good and i would do something to the sides of your car possibly some amber side markers that ONLY light up with your turn signals, and i would put the SER SPECV back on the sides. then i would get some bigger brakes to fill up the space or get some smaller rims like 18-17". im thinking of getting a glossy black rim with a polished lim 17x7.5.


----------

